# PDF in PNG umwandeln



## Raven280438 (3. März 2008)

Hi,

ich habe ein Skript, welches eine pdf-Datei in PNG-Bilder umwandelt. 
Ich verwende dazu den Kommandozeilen-Befehl "convert" von ImageMagick.
Leider ist das Bild das dabei rauskommt von sehr schlechter Qualität, man kann kaum etwas erkennen und es ist sehr verpixelt.

Kann man da irgendwas machen?

Hier das Skript:

```
$filename = "./pdf_tmp/".$_GET['ident'].".pdf";

if (file_exists($filename)) {
	$filename_png = "./pdf_tmp/".$_GET['ident'].".png";

	exec("convert -antialias $filename $filename_png");
	
	$dir = "./pdf_tmp/";
	$handle = @opendir($dir);
	while ($file = @readdir($handle)) {
		if ($file != "." && $file != "..") {
			if (preg_match("/^$_GET[ident].*\.png$/",$file)) {
				echo "<img src=\"./pdf_tmp/$file\" alt=\"\" /><br />\n";
			}
		}
	}
	unlink("./pdf_tmp/".$_GET['ident'].".pdf");
```

Gruß


----------



## Nils Hitze (3. März 2008)

evtl. mal quality als Attribut ausprobieren?

http://www.imagemagick.org/script/convert.php


----------



## Raven280438 (3. März 2008)

-quality 100
hat leider auch keine Besserung gebracht.
Grad kleine Schrift ist nichtmehr zu lesen...


----------



## Nils Hitze (3. März 2008)

nimm mal antialias raus?


----------



## Raven280438 (3. März 2008)

Hab ich auch schon versucht.
Auch verschiedene andere Einstellungen.

Ich glaube das Problem ist, dass das PDF eigendlich nur aus einem Hintergrundbild und ein paar Zeilen Text drauf besteht. Das Hintergrundbild scheint die Probleme zu machen, es sieht im PDF aber ganz normal aus.


----------



## tomate (18. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ist zwar schon eine Weile her, aber zu diesem Thema 
hätte ich aktuell eine Frage.

Kann man auch mit der GD-Library von PHP aus 
pdf-Dateien Bilder erzeugen?

Viele Grüße, Tomate


----------



## saftmeister (19. April 2009)

tomate hat gesagt.:


> Kann man auch mit der GD-Library von PHP aus
> pdf-Dateien Bilder erzeugen?



Nein, GD ist eine Bild-Verarbeitungsbibliothek. PDF ist keine Grafik, sondern das Ergebnis aus Post-Script eine wieder-anzeigbare Sprache zu generieren.

Bin mir nicht sicher, ob das unter Linux genauso funktioniert, müsste man halt mal testen. Aber ImageMagick verwendet intern auch nur ghostscript um das PDF lesen zu können. Vielleicht lässt man mal den Overhead von IM weg und versucht es einfach über gs:

http://newsgroups.derkeiler.com/Archive/Comp/comp.lang.postscript/2006-06/msg00089.html

Grüße


----------



## tomate (19. April 2009)

Besten Dank für die Hilfe!
Das bringt mich schon mal weiter.

Viele Grüße, Tomate


----------

